# HELP with CODES 1997 Maxima GLE



## IslandgirlRubes (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aloha,

First of all...thank GOD for this forum! Well, my name is Ruby aka Rubes i'm from Hawaii and My bf and I just bought a used 1997 Maxima GLE it's got about 150K miles on it. We got a really good deal...unfortunately we bought it with the check engine light on. *doh!* LOL..anyways, so i was doing research and found out how we could do our own self-diagnostic test. OK, to get to the point...i used the vbxmaxima sight and we got these codes:

0304- Knock Sensor
0504- Automatic Transmission Control Unit Signal to ECU
0705- EVAP Control System 
0707- Rear Heated O2 Sensor
0903- EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve
1005- EGRC Solenoid Valve

Is there someone out here in this wonderful Nissan Community that will be able to help me out and let me know what we need to do, if things need to be changed, how much they will cost, etc. Is it cheaper to do it ourselves, where we can get cheap parts? 

Pretty please with a cherry on top. Someone please help me!!!!:newbie: 

MAHALO!!!*


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Clean or replace the EVAP check valve, EVAP purge valve, EVAP purge valve tube. You may need to replace rather than clean.

Not sure which o2 sensor P0707 refers to (too lazy to check the FSM, go to PhatG20 and download it yourself!) but odds are good that all the o2 sensors are worn and should be replaced-- you should have 3-- left bank (rear manifold), right bank (front manifold), and the one behind the catalytic convertor-- I think it's the one behind the cat but I'm not 100% sure.

P0504 I'm not sure about. Could be bad wiring, failing TCU or ECU, or something else-- may not be cheap.

P0304 is usually thrown when you have other codes, I'd worry about that one last.

We have a few sticky threads here on discount Nissan parts dealers and whatnot. I'm not sure how much the EVAP system costs to replace as I've never actually had to deal with it (a friend did, but we just pulled it off of a junkyard motor I already had in the closet  ).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The rear O2 sensors on the 97 Maximas had a tendancy to fail. One of the reasons was the normal condesation in the exhaust would hit the element and cause it to crack. The O2 sensor screwed in at the side of the exhaust pipe behind the catalytic converter. In 98, they changed the position to the top of the pipe and released a TSB instructing to update the 97's to the 98 style. So, you have to make some checks and decisions. First, do you have the 97 or 98 style? Second, if you have the 97 style, do you want to go the cheaper route and install the 97 style O2 sensor, or do you want to fix it the correct way and install the expensive update kit? If you already have the 98 style kit installed, you will just need the 98 style O2 sensor (harness was a little longer). Once you decide, here are the part numbers:

Service Kit (Contains O2 sensor) P/N: B0031-0L710

98 O2 Sensor (only) P/N: 226A0-0L713

97 O2 Sensor P/N: 226A0-0L703
**********************************************************

I agree that the Knock sensor can be caused by other codes and should be the least of your concerns at this point, however, none of the codes you show would really cause this code to set. The knock sensor ( P/N: 22060-30P00, about $165) is located under the intake manifold. The book procedure is to remove the intake manifold, but can be replaced without doing so with a lot of patience and the right tools...it's still a pain, though! Occassionaly, rodents will chew up the wiring to it as this area makes a nice place to make a nest, so inspection of the wiring is recommended. A knock sensor that is shorted internally can cause the ignition timing to be retarded by the ECM, thus affecting engine power.
**************************************************************
The EGRC solenoid valve is a solenoid that controls an air passage, in this case the vacuum supply to the EGR valve diaphragm. These solenoids have been known to stick, so it's very possible you need a new valve. That being said, the EGRC solenoid valve is located near the driver's side opening under the intake manifold and its harness is in the same area as the knock sensor's....so, check the wiring for rodent (or other) damage!
**************************************************************
You have two evaporative emission codes and they could be related. The key parts are the evap canister (stores fuel vapors, located at left side, rear, underneath of vehicle), vent control valve (bolted to canister, opens and close a vent port, controlled by ECM), evap system pressure sensor ("eyes" of the evap system for ECM), and the Purge Volume control valve (controlled by ECM, bolted to top of intake plenum near cruise control servo, has an electrical connector and two vacuum hose attached to it, opens a passage to the intake manifold which allows the fuel vapors to be sucked into the engine for burning). There are a couple of other parts, but those are the main ones.

Loose, incorrect or faulty gas cap will trigger evap leak codes. A sticking vent control valve will also cause leak and vent control valve codes, which is not uncommon. In some cases, the foam liner of the canister can deteriorate and cause carbon bits to be sucked through the entire system, which will require canister repacement and a thorough cleaning of the evap system (a TSB describes the correct procedure). It wouldn't be a bad idea to remove the canister, remove the vent control valve and see of carbon debris falls out of the canister. If so, you now know what you need to do! If not, I would suspect a bad vent control valve (you'll need to match it to the replacement part, as there are two available as are two differant canisters). Proper testing of the system requires a scan tool to monitor the evap pressure sensor readings and a vacuum pump with the adapter to screw onto the evap system test port.
****************************************************************

0504 (P0600)-Automatic Transmission Control Unit Signal to ECU

There are five signal circuits between the ECM (or ECU, if you prefer) and the TCM (trans control module). The diagnostic test is to check these five circuits for continuity and to make sure there is no short to ground. If the circuit test passes, then you need to replace the TCM. If you are planning to do this test and want the test info, send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll get that info out to you. Good luck!


----------



## IslandgirlRubes (Aug 17, 2007)

*WOW! Thanks for giving me ALL that info. I personally am not too car saavy. LOL. But i will definitely take ALL this information and put it into action. I'll definitely keep y'all posted and definitely email you smj999smj for more help. Again, thank you guys for taking the time out to lend a gal a hand. MAHALO!!!*


----------



## pbhatia150847 (Jun 24, 2014)

*inquiry regarding maxima 1997 OBD test Failure*

Vehicle inspection report on my 1997 maxima gle says
Readiness fail
Monitor catalyst not ready
Monitor EVAP not ready
Monitor O2 not ready
Monotor EGR not ready

What parts I need to change


----------

